
Webkit + Macruby = Manipulating the DOM right from Ruby - mingyeow
http://github.com/defunkt/lyndon/tree/master
======
michaelneale
I used to noodle with Ruby GTK+ bindings - ruby was a nice language to lay out
screens, write controllers and utilities etc... so it would also be nice
alternative for DOM work (and perhaps building up composable widgets).
Interesting...

I think the startup Appcelerator has a product called "Titanium" which kind of
does this as a desktop/ria client platform (but not just ruby).

